# Spider Rider's Haunt 2008



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

We did a halfway set up tonight for my next door neighbors costume party and to shoot some video. There were 30 screaming girls running around the yard from the party.

It looks like rain on Halloween so I wanted a nice day to set up.



















One of the party goers.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very Nice! I love your witches.:jol:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree, your witches are amazing!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

You're haunt is amazing! Love the witches, too. Really impressed by your photography, care to share any picture taking tips?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice lighting and awesome spider!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job. I love the guy holding the spell book for the witch... very creative.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Nice! I love the spider too. Just what I need for something that in mind for next year. Any chance for a how-to?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks wonderful, as usual  The picture with the little girl is really great too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one lovely set up. The party goer looks like a little angel rising up out of the pits of Hell.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you get to keep the party goer for halloween?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> You're haunt is amazing! Love the witches, too. Really impressed by your photography, care to share any picture taking tips?


These were taken with my cheapie HP camera on a *tripod*. No flash, just wait till it's getting dark enough that your lights are glowing but not so dark that all of the surrounding scene is lost. It's darker in person than in the pic. All of my lighting is color cfl bulbs with at least one or two white bulbs. The color way saturates more than it appears in person.



> Do you get to keep the party goer for halloween?


No but she will be back for Halloween. Of the 30 kids and their parents, she and her mom were the most drawn to the haunt taking a bazillion pictures.

I am editing a video now of the kids checking out the haunt.

My daughters are having a party with a bucket load of teenagers on Halloween so I think I will sit outside if it isn't raining.:jol:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, Spider!!! Looks AMAZING!! The witches are AWESOME, the lighting great! And that little girl is absolutely creepy and sooo cute! She should go to Hollywood - I swear I thought I was looking at a younger Dakota Fanning in a Horror Flick.  Nice Job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your spider as well as the witches..


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The witches are great. The spider creeps me out...


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the spider.At first I thought the party goer was a prop.Creepy lil girl.Just adorable!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice spider rider....Love the witches and spider is outstanding


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> Very Nice! I love the spider too. Just what I need for something that in mind for next year. Any chance for a how-to?


I don't have a how-to but here is an old thread that shows the first two iterations of the spider and how the pvc legs are attached to a board. That is now covered in Great Stuff foam.
http://www.kickthefog.com/forums/vi...ght=&sid=be28a04b6f31a6acd801d90880446d6c#633


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spider Rider everything is top notch! LOL..I thought the little girl was part of your props. Anyway your lighting is so cool and you did a great job on the witches. The spider is really good too actually looks ten times better than the ones they sell at the big halloween stores for over hundred dollars.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice display!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love your setup.. Top Notch..


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Very cool! The improvements on the spider from last year are amazing... how exactly did you make the body so much bigger? And where did you get the masks for the witches? 

anyway, it's nice to see someone doing an original spooky halloween theme instead of the usual blood and guts that seems to be the new thing to do.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great scenes! love the cauldron gals!
Happy Halloween & have a Sinister Season!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

After waiting for a break in the rain I set up in some pretty gusty winds. This was the best that I could do with the wind and also helping set up for my daughters party (Ghostess I don't know how you do it). It was fun and had many "thank yous" from the familys that came by. I may have had my video camera stolen but it could be under a pile of soggy props in the garage. If I find it I will youtube some video, day and night. The rain ended the night early but my daughters party went till midnight.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Old and creepy. Love it!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yikes, that's one creepy pic with the little girl. Looks awesome.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

awesome display!
dude that rain sucked! we were soaked by the end.

how was the foot traffic for ya?
ours was very slow but fun.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great lighting and photography again! Good job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a job well done , super creepy looking


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, VERY cool! Agreed, very creepy!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> Old and creepy


 Have you been talking to my wife because she has described me in those terms. I found my video camera which I left in the graveyard...in the rain overnight. I am letting it dry out for a couple of days and hoping for a full "recovery".


> dude that rain sucked! we were soaked by the end.


 Yeah, I pulled the motorized witches by 8:30 and everything else by 9:30 because of the rain. The spider is still out . All of the monster mud props were very soft since nothing has sealer on it. Thanks for all of the creepy comments :jol: Here are a few more pics.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Missed You*

I stopped by your house around 9:15 the night before halloween and the only thing we saw was the spider in your side yard and something wrapped up in tarps. Sorry I missed it. It looks great from in here but I wanted to see it personally. Maybe next year. Great set up by the way.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry I missed you. Even on Halloween it was up for only half the night. My monster mud props aren't sealed and were very soft when moved to the garage. Hope for better wx next year and sealing props is on the to do list. Stop by Saturday, I will be moving stuff from the garage and you can check things out if you want. Without the smoke and mirrors stuff is not as fun.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The witches turned out great!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a low res black and white video of my neighbors party for her daughter. They came to visit a week before Halloween.


----------

